# EP-630 vs M21 vs E10



## Locke (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys I am looking for a decent pair of IEM's within Rs 1500.

I'll be listening mostly Alternative rock(no heavy metal), Electronic and Western classical.

They should'nt be delicate since I'll be using them while biking, running, hiking and rest of the time coiled in my pocket. Despite a lot of positive reviews on Twinwoofers I don't want to consider them since the cable connecting the earbud seems quite delicate.

Creative EP-630 seems like an allrounder with respect to music and sturdiness( I read a nice review of them on Amazon regarding using them while running)
I couldn't find a lot of reviews on MeElectronics M21(Rs 1500). How are they? Looking at the pictures I liked their cable.
How is Soundmagic E10 compared to the above two? Where do the PL21 and PL11 stand in their line-up?
Also I really liked the look of Klipsch S3 Red. How are they with respect to the above choices? Do they justify the extra Rs 1500 price? If they blow these other IEM's out of contention I won't mind shelling extra for these pretty looking IEM's and also how are the Brainwavz Alpha and M1 compared to these others?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2012)

EP 630 is not at all good try to find ES 18 or PL 21, ES 18 has has overall better music quality in treble department while PL 21 has warm sound and very comfortable I can use my PL 11 for very long hrs for listening music.
Sound magic provide very good sound quality for lot less money don't look at other brand.since you are going to use them while running,hiking etc don't spend too much on them get pl21 or Es 18.


----------



## Locke (Sep 5, 2012)

Minion said:


> EP 630 is not at all good try to find ES 18 or PL 21, ES 18 has has overall better music quality in treble department while PL 21 has warm sound and very comfortable I can use my PL 11 for very long hrs for listening music.
> Sound magic provide very good sound quality for lot less money don't look at other brand.since you are going to use them while running,hiking etc don't spend too much on them get pl21 or Es 18.



I just found out some insane deals on audiostore.co.in. Brainwavz M2 @ Rs2450, Klipsch S3 @ Rs1600, Meelectronics M31@Rs 1500! (anyone tried audiostore.co.in? do they provide genuine products?)
I also found Soundmagic E10@1500 and read some very good reviews(people claim that it sounds better than Klipsch S4!) and its just Rs 300 more than pl 21 of which I couldn't find any strong reviews..
So I am narrowing down to, in order of personal preference:
Soundmagic E10(my current favourite @Rs1500 at homeshop18)
Brainwavz M2(an overall strong contender but @Rs2500 at audiostore)
Meelectronic M31(again good reviews @Rs 1600)
Klipsch S3(@Rs1670)
Sennheiser CX180(@Rs 1500)
Creative Ep-630(budget wildcard@750)


----------



## Mr.wave (Sep 10, 2012)

Locke said:


> Creative Ep-630(budget wildcard@750)



can you pls let me know where you are getting this at 750/-. 950 @ flipkart..


----------



## fireshots (Sep 18, 2012)

I know this is out of creative users' league but Im using Philips SHE3570 earphones. I can assure you, it beats any headphone in the range of 500-1000 hands down. They have discontinued it n 
came out with SHE3590..almost same.

It was available on Flipkart for 390/- and SHE 3590 is available for 410/-. Try them, u wont regret.


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2012)

Get E10 you are getting them for very good price.


----------

